

New generic top-level domains and my portal on them - seky

Hi there! I am a programmer from Prague, Czech Republic.<p>I would like to present you my startup Jungle Navigator http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.junglenavigator.com&#x2F;<p>It is a portal on new domain extensions, so called new generic top-level domains (new gTLDs). Soon there will be hundreds of domain extensions other than .com, .net or .org. You will be able to register domains that ends with .blog, .app, .best or even .sucks or lol. The new gTLD program is managed by ICANN (Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers).<p>This is not just a pitch; I think the new gTLDs could be useful for most people around startups. I guess lot of people here would like to have a nice domain name - for a company, product, blog or just an email address - and the new gTLDs are the opportunity. Jungle Navigator is a website which aims to help people find their way in the new gTLD jungle.<p>May I ask you for your opinion and comments on the project?
======
kjs3
<i>I think the new gTLDs could be useful for most people around startups.</i>

Especially if your business plan involves sending spam, distributing malware
and other deceptions.

But your site _is_ pretty cool.

